# another Doh.....moment



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

This morning I some some good luck. 

I found that I had used the rods from the Ozito to make my circle jig.

I tested and found that the fords were a fraction too far apart for the Ozito, but it will work up to a very close setting.

My "Doh" moment was when I was routing a circle to use to repair a set of garden chimes.:jester:

This is what happens when you forget to lock the router to the rods.

I saved the day by locking onto the smaller circle and will use that disc for the striker plate.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Even I have never tried to rout spirals James, imagine how perfect they would be if you really tried! Another handy circle jig.


----------



## Bill Huber (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I have never done that but I did set my router table fence up for some dados and then forgot to lock it down, made a real funny dado...


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

How do the little Ozito's go??? I keep seeing their stuff in those big green sheds around Australia.... yet to try one, but jeez they're cheap!!!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, James.

I had the same situation when I was cutting a circle to fit the insert ring for my homemade insert plate, made out from polycarb.

I cut the ring using a circle cutting jig and put the ring in my lathe. I took all the necessary measurements to be sure that the ring demension would fit in my "plate template". Then, I made a jig like yours (following Harry´s instructions) and, again, made the same procedure to get a circle on my insert plate to install the ring snugly. When I finished the plate´s circle it was 2mm bigger than the ring.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

papasombre said:


> Hi, James.
> 
> I had the same situation when I was cutting a circle to fit the insert ring for my homemade insert plate, made out from polycarb.
> 
> I cut the ring using a circle cutting jig and put the ring in my lathe. I took all the necessary measurements to be sure that the ring demension would fit in my "plate template". Then, I made a jig like yours (following Harry´s instructions) and, again, made the same procedure to get a circle on my insert plate to install the ring snugly. When I finished the plate´s circle it was 2mm bigger than the ring.


I can't understand why it was deemed necessary to use the lathe after routing the insert. The process should be to draw an exact size circle with a compass and adjust the circle jig so that the bit just touches the outside of the line. This way every disk will be PERFECT.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Harry.

Last saturday I was helping my wife to cooking. I was chopping some veggies and realized that the thickness of the cutting board (made out of a plastic similar to UHMW) was exactly the same I needed for my homemade insert plate. I made the arrangements in accordance with your instructions to use the circle cutting jig and I got four blanks for insert rings. Needless to say I had to buy a brand new cutting board for the boss.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

mrfatbat said:


> How do the little Ozito's go??? I keep seeing their stuff in those big green sheds around Australia.... yet to try one, but jeez they're cheap!!!


There's an identical router sold here under the ROK brand name, understood to signify Republic of Korea, it's the same colour and all. For the money, it'll do a lot of work but it won't live forever. The spindle lock will wear and become difficult to use, but you can simply take it off and use a spanner. The off-on-off switch will fail too, I haven't yet found an easy fix for that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JCJCJC said:


> There's an identical router sold here under the ROK brand name, understood to signify Republic of Korea, it's the same colour and all. For the money, it'll do a lot of work but it won't live forever. The spindle lock will wear and become difficult to use, but you can simply take it off and use a spanner. The off-on-off switch will fail too, I haven't yet found an easy fix for that.


get the Bosch straight up and solve all those problems from the get go...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JCJCJC said:


> There's an identical router sold here under the ROK brand name, understood to signify Republic of Korea, it's the same colour and all. For the money, it'll do a lot of work but it won't live forever. The spindle lock will wear and become difficult to use, but you can simply take it off and use a spanner. The off-on-off switch will fail too, I haven't yet found an easy fix for that.


Mine has PRC "Peoples Republic of China?" on the label. 

I only intend to use them for light, infrequent work.

For $25. (for the second one) I am not expecting too much, but then I am not normally heavy on tools...

If I treat it like a 1/4" 1000w router, I should have no problem. If you try and treat them like a Makita 3612 or Hitachi 12V, you may have problems...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Harry.
> 
> Last saturday I was helping my wife to cooking. I was chopping some veggies and realized that the thickness of the cutting board (made out of a plastic similar to UHMW) was exactly the same I needed for my homemade insert plate. I made the arrangements in accordance with your instructions to use the circle cutting jig and I got four blanks for insert rings. Needless to say I had to buy a brand new cutting board for the boss.


There Alexis, I said that it was dead easy and you have proved me right, well done.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> get the Bosch straight up and solve all those problems from the get go...


If I had a Bosch you'd say get a Festool ;-)

I have an Elu on the shelf marked 'posh router'. I can get three Far Eastern routers for the price of one basic amateur-level Bosch, usually with three-year replacement guarantees on them. With different cutters mounted in three routers, productivity shoots up. One router can't compete, no matter how good it's pedigree.


----------

